# dodge county 10 pt



## mossyhorn (Nov 10, 2005)

well i got me a nice one yesterday i was hunting a powerline and a cutover. I rattled the horns at 7:30 and shot him at 7:35 pretty cool. my camera is down or i would post a pic. the rack is 17 inches wide with a 4" drop tine


----------



## Harvester (Nov 10, 2005)

Sounds like a keeper to me. You can always show a pic later, with a wall behind it.


----------



## duke13 (Nov 14, 2005)

That's the way to do it!  What's happening in dodge? Are they chasing any does? I'll be there this coming weekend.


----------

